# Vinyl Plank Over OSB Sub-Floor



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What brand/style vinyl planks are you planninig? Allure? Most substantial vinyl planks won't require floating the subfloor, unless you have gaps you can lose a dog in  We can better advise with that information.


----------



## momofboys (Aug 31, 2017)

The product is Duracontract Vista Vinyl Plank. The imperfections in the OSB will definitely show through the vinyl after some use. The contractor applied a skim coat over the entire kitchen floor when it was installed, but I am now pretty certain that they did not use OSB as the subfloor.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

At this point either pull it or skim it and see how that works. 
Moisture will screw with the OSB but it would with K3 board too.


----------

